# Servings for sculpted cakes



## rv1129 (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how to figure out the dimensions for a certain amount of servings on a sculpted cake...i'm making a football helmet and they want 50 servings out of it?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

if you're carving it out, see what the cake you baked serves and reduce the servings by about 15/20%


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if I've misinterpreted your question...

just go by the amount of cake batter, make enough batter for at least 50, then see that it all fits in whatever you're baking it in.

or if you're asking not for the dimensions of the whole cake but dimensions of servings, just disect mathematically, say in quarters, then fourteen servings out of each quarter, something like that.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

that batter for 50, doesn't really work for sculpted cakes as some portions will be smaller than others..you have to work with the baked cake.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I pictured him/her making a completely 3-D realistic helmet sitting upright with faceguard and not knowing how big to make the helmet's dimensions, so I said to monitor the batter to AT LEAST 50 (ie more than fifty, not batter for fifty) then you'll have a frame of reference as to whether it's about the right amount of cake.

I know what you meant by your first reply, but I didn't know if he was using some funky 3-D half sphere pans that he didn't know servings for, etc., not just sheet cakes that might dictate an obvious amount of servings, to me it's not pastry blasphemy to use the batter as a frame of reference to give you some idea, if you're aware of how it's going to be put together and how small your waste would be. I would think this shape could be accomplished with very little waste. I pictured a bowl/half sphere cake, on top of round cakes. Where you cut the front flat, you could use the "moon" shape leftover to build out the faceguard part. You'd sculpt a little to taper it inward at the base. Whatever...


----------

